# UD De-Slick Mattyifing Powder on WOC



## iadorepretty (May 17, 2010)

has anyone tried this or currently using it? i was thinking of trying out this powder cuz i have EXTREMELY oily skin. i'm always searching for the perfect mattifying product. 

i know the powder is white, does it have a tendency to make darker skintones look grey?

also, how effective is it?

thanks!


----------



## GucciGirl (May 17, 2010)

I am always in search of the perfect mattifying product too but I have never tried this. Have you tried the Ben Nye powder? I was thinking of picking some of that up.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 17, 2010)

I had it and gave it away.  It did not help with oiliness.  In addition, it left a white cast on my face.  Not good at all for me.


----------



## sss215 (May 17, 2010)

Try the Ben Nye Powder.  Banana is the color I use.  Since I am so oily and use alot of it, its nice that its a good price.  It does not leave the white cast like most of the others.


----------



## iadorepretty (May 17, 2010)

thanks ladies! i do have the Ben Nye Banana Powder and although it's great for setting makeup, it doesn't help much with oil/shine throughout the day.

i bought the UD Mattifying Powder today after work and i'm gonna give it a try the next few days and see how i like it. i'll report my initial thoughts tomorrow afternoon. if it doesn't work out, i'll return it....


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

I use Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil and love it for keeping oilyness at bay.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_thanks ladies! i do have the Ben Nye Banana Powder and although it's great for setting makeup, it doesn't help much with oil/shine throughout the day.

i bought the UD Mattifying Powder today after work and i'm gonna give it a try the next few days and see how i like it. i'll report my initial thoughts tomorrow afternoon. if it doesn't work out, i'll return it...._

 
Have you tried *MAC's Pressed Blotting Powder*?  I carry that around with me everywhere I go, in addition to blotting paper (Clean & Clear).  Recently I picked up Hard Candy's *Welcome Matte* and I like it as well, and because the powder is a manilla color, it looks natural on the skin (I didn't buy UD's powder because it was SO stark white/blue; it was similar to the blotting powder that Clean & Clear used to make, which left a cast on my skin).  Another option is Too Faced's *Absolutely Invisible Powder* (the original Translucent version, not Candlelight); I almost picked it up once, and it didn't leave a white caste when I tried it.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jun 3, 2010)

so, i got the De-Slick Powder a few weeks ago and decided to use it a little bit before i made up my mind. 

i have to say that i absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 this product. it  has done miracle for my oil slicked face.  the first coupla days i used it carried it in my purse and used it for touch-ups throughout the day and that was just okay. then i decided to see how it would work to set my foundation with and WOW what a difference!!!

if any WOC are thinking of using this product it definitely works best if used to set your foundation. i use it to set my foundation and since i wear bronzer year-round i apply bronzer or my MAC MSF Natural & my blush after and it works like a charm.

totally recommend this one.


----------

